# Paph michael koopowitz (progression thread)



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's (philippinense x sanderianum). I grew it 4 years, I think the plant could have bloomed sooner, but my multifloral paph culture wasn't perfect. It is currently a one growth plant, with a new growth (and a tiny bump started for a potential new growth) This is its first blooming.

Here are the buds, I got a total of four.






I pinched the fourth bud off because I was happy with 3 blooms. So I also disected it. If you think that my plant is too young for 3 blooms, I am fine with pinching another bud off





I hope the petals don't accidentally get dry tips like my Phrag Giganteum (direct sunlight...):sob: It is long petal slipper orchid time in my house


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, Fren -- you are much braver than I!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't of pinched anything off. How did you pinch off the fourth without damaging the other three any who??


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 29, 2010)

The fourth bud was on a thinner stem so it was easy to pinch. I figured that the fouth bloom would have been smaller, but who knows now that it is gone...I guess all last blooms have thin stems. I probably would have thought differently if I was entering it into a show.
Next time I will let it have as many blooms as it wants 

Do some growers pinch buds so that the first blooms will be larger? This is a silly question probably. 

I think its cool that the petals are already rolled up in the bud, even when it is so young


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking good, but don't pinch any flowers off!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 29, 2010)

I would have left the bud too! But maybe there will be a future reward for it - or maybe if it was early enough the first few will be larger...not sure! I did notice though when I pinched off the 5th bud on my P. Henrietta Fujiwara album (it's semi-sequential from the prim, so bud count isn't as finite) that the fourth one developed slightly larger and lasted alot longer than the previous blooms! I didn't take exact measurements, but it was enough of a difference that I noticed it and wondered about it, and the only reason I could come up with was that I had pinched off the end and that signaled the plant that it didn't need to save energy for producing who knows how many more flowers. I think I'll let it go next time though and see just how many flowers it can have, and keep closer records of their size!


----------



## billc (Apr 29, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> I think its cool that the petals are already rolled up in the bud, even when it is so young



I've always thought the neatest part of my MK flowering is the day the petals spill out of the bud. It's an incredible sight !

Bill


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow 4 years... you have patience! Although of course, some people wait longer for multis to bloom.

Can't wait to see the flowers!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't wait for the flowers!! 
I wouldn't have the hearts to pinch of any buds!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2010)

billc said:


> I've always thought the neatest part of my MK flowering is the day the petals spill out of the bud. It's an incredible sight !
> Bill


YES!!! Actually quite a few of the long petaled phrags do the same thing but MK is definitely at the top of my list!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 5, 2010)

Its happening! this is too cool


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2010)

It won't be long now!


----------



## billc (May 6, 2010)

Nice !!!!

Bill


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Lanmark (May 6, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 8, 2010)

3 days later. This is way more dramatic than watching Phrag caudatum types If I had the technology I would make a time lapse video!




multifloral buds grow faster than I expected!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 8, 2010)

Really looking good Fren!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2010)

Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## orchidman77 (May 9, 2010)

WOW those are already beautiful!!!!!  I can't wait to see them fully opened.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 13, 2010)

Looks like I will have a plant with twisting petals. The petals are still growing, and getting more helical. I'm hoping the dorsal will rise higher









Do ants pollinate Paph sanderianum, or is that just a myth? Ants are not pollinators of flowers usually and I don't see sugar glands to attract ants (of course I know that my plant is a hybrid)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2010)

The Eagle has landed! Splendid Fren, great job.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful! Good photos, also!


----------



## JeanLux (May 14, 2010)

Very, very nice blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2010)

Nice! I think the sugar glands, if present, will develop over time. That's how my sandie did it.


----------



## Shiva (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful flowers Fren. Well done. :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## raymond (May 15, 2010)

very nice flowers


----------



## Clark (May 15, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> If I had the technology I would make a time lapse video!


i would end up throwing my tv out the window. :drool:


----------



## orchidman77 (May 16, 2010)

that looks like it got a TON of sanderianum....congratulations!!!

David


----------



## Jorch (May 16, 2010)

Nice one Fren!!! Gotta love those twisting petals!


----------

